# storing crackers and cookies



## cathy (Oct 12, 2012)

How to store crackers, what kind.. and cookies. For long term storage?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*How about experimenting?*

I too have wondered about this. I have found a local store where saltines are usually around $1.00 a box versus the name brand version which are around $2.50 a box. It is out of my way and I don't get there often, so when I do, I try to get a few boxes.

Crackers are often packaged in an inner bag which is plastic and air-tight. Even then, I imagine there is a best eaten by time. I have yet to have any unopened packages seem stale, but I eat them in a few months.

I have not tried any additional packaging strategies, but what about storing them in 5 gallon buckets with sealed lids and oxygen absorbers?


----------



## cathy (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the infi. Iam new to this and trying to do things right.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

I've had any luck in storing saltines - they go nasty faster than we can eat the contents id the box.

OTOH, Sailor Boy pilot bread seems to last forever. Not as 'delicate' as a saltine, but good with soup etc.

Hope this help.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Better IMO to learn to make basic cookie and cracker recipes. The ingredients stay fresh longer than the bought crackers and cookies.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

I have an answer for once lol. I crushed some saltines up and dry canned them 6 months ago. Tested the other day and they are still perfect. Hubby loves them in his soup and was so happy to figure this out  I just put in jar in oven at 250 degrees for an hour without the lid on. Take out and pop the lid on, it will seal as it cools.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I like brightstars idea. We buy crackers by the case for a treat for our goats and they are forever going stale. so I pop them in the dehydrator and crisp them up for our girls and boys. one-two packs at a time. so now I know what to do for longer storage.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks, brightstar. I saw your comment about crackers on your "Success" thread and wondered how you did it. I love buying Goldfish crackers when they go on sale, but I've been known to over-stock (they go stale before we eat them all). Gotta try dry canning them!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Why crush them up?*



brightstar said:


> I have an answer for once lol. I crushed some saltines up and dry canned them 6 months ago. Tested the other day and they are still perfect. Hubby loves them in his soup and was so happy to figure this out  I just put in jar in oven at 250 degrees for an hour without the lid on. Take out and pop the lid on, it will seal as it cools.


I can understand the idea of dry canning them, but why crush them up? I like to use mine with cheese or peanut butter. I believe they could be left whole. Yes, they will take up a little more space, and yes, some will be damaged, but saltines that are crushed can only be used in soup or something.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

I crush because we only like them in soup  I am not a fan of them any other way. Using a wide mouth jar would work for keeping them whole tho. Goshen- I have 6 jars of goldfish done for our little one. She thinks it's magical when they come from the jars lol.


----------

